# Bad aim with my Ruger SP101



## Kincaid (Feb 27, 2011)

I'd like to start off by saying that I'm not a particularly good shot - yet. I just started shooting recently. Mostly I shoot a Ruger P91, a Ruger SP101 and a Ruger Super Redhawk 44 Mag. With the P91 and the Super Redhawk, my aim is actually pretty good. I'm currently only shooting targets at 20-30 feet, so that's not much of a feat, but I can put a cylinder into an area of about 2 inches. However, when shooting my SP101, my aim is terrible. The bullets are hitting well below where I'm aiming. 

My wife has the exact same problem. She has a SP101, but her gun has the visible hammer and has a 3-inch barrel. Mine has a 2-inch barrel. She also has a Springfield XDM 9mm, but her aim with that gun is good. It's kind of strange. I'm wondering if there's some adjustment I should be making so that my sights line up with where I'm shooting with the SP101. Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I've got a couple of questions:

1: What kind of sight picture are you using?
2: Have you shot the gun from a rest? If so did you end up with low groups as well?
3: What type of ammo are you using, specifically IE what projectile weight?
4: Is your SP101 a .357 or a .38Spcl.


----------



## Kincaid (Feb 27, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> I've got a couple of questions:
> 
> 1: What kind of sight picture are you using?
> 2: Have you shot the gun from a rest? If so did you end up with low groups as well?
> ...


1. In this instance I'm using a target sight picture - bulls eye style.
2. I have not shot the gun from a rest. I'll try that tonight. I am only having issues with this gun, however. 
3. I'm using Winchester 38 caliber 158 grain ammo. 
4. The SP101 I have is a .357, shoots either bullet. I have similar issues when firing .357 bullets.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, you couldn't have picked a tougher gun to shoot straight with. I have an SP-101. The exact same model that your wife has. I'm not the least bit surprised that her SP-101 is easier to shoot than your, 'belly gun'. 

Your, 'low shots' have nothing to do with how you're aiming. Instead you're dropping the muzzle as you pull the trigger. Because I've seen this problem dozens of times before I'm going to bet that you're, also, 'staging the trigger'. Am I right? 

I have doubts about teaching someone how to handle a pistol, successfully, over the internet; but, let's give it a try and see where it goes. First, your wife has the right SP-101; and you have the cool looking one. I suggest you practice with her pistol. 

You have to learn how to pull the trigger in one long steady motion up to discharge and then let it, 'ride' your trigger finger all the way back to reset. If you only pull the trigger half way back, stop, take your sight picture, and then finish the trigger pull THAT is called, 'staging'; and it's wrong. 

How do you begin to overcome this? You buy yourself a six pack of A-Zoom snap caps and practice by dry firing the gun without moving the front sight at all - at all. Once you learn how to correctly pull a double action trigger you'll be a long way toward overcoming those low hits on the target. 

The second problem you're having involves how you are gripping the pistol. Apparently you've got the, 'front-to-back' thing down pat - Great! What you're not doing, however, is controlling the gun's backstrap the way that you should. What you need to do is find the highest spot on the backstrap and learn to control the entire pistol from this spot. 

You do this by, first, finding that spot and, then, pressing forcefully straight down on it with the heel of your gun hand. If you do this, it will be impossible for you to drop the muzzle on the sear break. You can practice this, too, while you're dry firing. My final suggestion would be for you to use, 'range quality' 38 Special ammo until things begin to improve. 

Best of luck!


----------

